# Lustige/Kuriöse Spiele Rezensionen



## Eftilon (25. Februar 2012)

*Lustige/Kuriöse Spiele Rezensionen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese sehr oft Tests und Rezensionen zu Copmuter Games und manchmal sind die echt zum schmunzeln. Ich habe mir gedacht ich mache hier mal ein thema auf damit wir uns gemeinsam daran erfreuen können.

Ich mache mal den anfang , würde mich freuen wenn von Euch auch was kommt.

Zu Fallout 3, ein user bei amazon:

"...Habe mir nach einigen stunden einen Bloodpatch für das Spiel geladen und empfand die gezeigte Gewalt zunächst als doof und penetrant. Soll heißen: Ich schieße einen Gegner tot - dieser Zerfetzt dann aber in seine Einzelteile?! Das ist unrealistisch und unglaubwürdig! Einziger Vorteil dabei: man muss nicht extra zu einer Leiche hin laufen um sie zu plündern - teils kommen einem die Innereien entgegen geflogen und man untersucht dann einfach die kleinen Körperfetzten...."


lg

eftilon


----------



## eVoX (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lustige/Kuriöse Spiele Rezensionen*

Mein absolutes Highlight http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B0058RO1S2/ref=cm_cr_pr_fltrmsg?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Eftilon (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lustige/Kuriöse Spiele Rezensionen*

Jepp. über Stronghold 3 habe ich so einiges gelesen .


lg


eftilon


----------

